# shoptemp every flashcard out of stock.



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, i bought a flashcard and paid for it with paypal and now every flashcard is out of stock.
Does it take long for to be it on stock?
I ordered a acekard 2 i

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Costello (Dec 2, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t267756-no-flashcards-at-shoptemp-anymore


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 2, 2010)

The out of stock thing is just to prevent more people from buying. If you had already bought before that, it should be shipped as soon as possible.


----------

